# Howdy from Texas!



## brightgreeneyes (Dec 6, 2005)

Hey there! Just wanted to drop a huge hello from the biggest freakin' state in the union! I just moved here a year ago with my hubby and 3 year old son from Miami, Florida. Yea, BIG change! I truly miss Florida, mainly my family, friends that I have had my whole life and the ocean. Texas is nice and people are very friendly. But I hope to make my way back to Florida in the future. Till then... I am a freelance artist/stay at home mom/domestic goddess, now dabbling alot in make-up, so this website is great, keep up the good work, higher-ups, it's fabulous!!


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 6, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra, nice to have you join us!


----------



## xiahe (Dec 6, 2005)

welcome!  so nice of you to join us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ♥

i used to live in Florida...but then i moved to Ohio.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i've been to Texas, too...it's gorgeous.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Dec 6, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## user3 (Dec 7, 2005)

Hi, welcome to Specktra!


----------



## midnightlouise (Dec 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome! Glad to have you here!


----------



## star1692 (Dec 9, 2005)

so when can we get together so you can do my make up for me? hehe..I'm new too and just wanted to say hi..


----------



## user4 (Dec 14, 2005)

hello texas lady.... welcome to specktra!!!


----------



## Villainiss (Dec 14, 2005)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## user2 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hi brightgreeneyes and welcome to Specktra!






I'm sure you'll have as much fun here as we have everyday!

^x^
Linda


----------



## brightgreeneyes (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow hi everyone, I just realized that I got responses to my intro, guess I gotta check up on my posts more often, hard to keep track! Hey to all you beautiful people! I heart this website so much! So much info and talent, Love it!!


----------



## joytheobscure (Dec 23, 2005)

Welcome Neighbor, I'm from South Central Oklahoma.


----------

